# 15 year itch.......????



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

No not really, but do you ever get bored? I've had my bouts pretty rare few and far between, but this time it seems to be stronger. Maybe this is growing older? The thought of sex sounds great, but for the last month hasn't produced the rewards I want.

I feel like we've done all this many times before with over $500 worth of toys its still seems repetitive. Has me a little worried that we are just two people paying bills raising a family vibe is stronger than I would like. I've indulged in every kinky fetish I've ever wanted too now what? There was always a new toy, new game, or something and now I'm pulling a blank....

I'm sure it will pass it always has before just sort of aggravating. Maybe my coworker using escorts are skewing my normally sound and logical thinking...lol. He was sharing stories the other day I didn't realize the subculture had grown that large.

Any ideas for spicing it up........no more toys I own them all at least all the good ones, no videos wife is against it, no third party either thx.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sound like you need more of an emotional connection.

spend some time just doing things together and enjoying each others company. flirt let the antisapation build.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I think that chillymorn has hit the nail on the proverbial head.

Instead of exploring all of the gadgets and toys and purely physical aspects of your relationship, why don't you start to work on more emotional ones and start to intertwine the two more?

For example, you could look up information on tantric sex - combining the emotional, spiritual, and physical components of sex.

Take it to the next level, and not just the next physical level, but the next physical and emotional level.

You might also like to read "Passionate Marriage" by Schnarch, as it is all about this issue.

Best wishes.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Its just like porn you look for better and better devoid of emotion.

I totally agree with the above posters yu are lacking the emotional connection.

Women's orgasms are tied to their mind NOT physical stimulus. So you want better sex the learn how to rock her mind! The enthusiasm will return for both of you.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> sound like you need more of an emotional connection.
> 
> spend some time just doing things together and enjoying each others company. flirt let the antisapation build.


Could be very very true!! We both have been swamped 50 hours a week at work for the both of us.......I'm more like 55 and every night of the week is kids stuff softball, volleyball, violin, taekwondo, it's exhausting. 

We joke and laugh amidst the endless running around and she is in school too.

Some days we see each other 20 minutes literally before the other is sleeping. Sex is still there its just strained because of all the extra.

Going out for dinner tonight is a much needed break....thanks for response.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & Mine has never gotten into toys, haven't even tried ONE with each other, he always jokes about getting some hand cuffs on Ebay, but still never got around to it. I think to myself, well, we'll do that when we get bored. What we DO have, and accually, always had (even with lights out, silent 2 position sex for 19 straight years).... was this EMOTIONAL CONNECTION thing. Kinda amazing we never got bored in all that time with such boringness -when you think about it ! 

We do near the same darn thing every day and still get excited for each other , it is a beautiful thing.

How to get there.....more openness, speaking your heart to each other, dare to be mushy, Romance, affection, verbal affirmation, deeply looking into each other eyes and speaking your care... all of this = more vulnerability . http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...r-its-pain-its-beauty-how-vulnerable-you.html

As Enchantment suggested , link for "Passionate Marraige".... http://www.amazon.com/Passionate-Marriage-Intimacy-Committed-Relationships/dp/0805058265


----------

